# frogs/toads/newts in a raised pond?



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

my pond, which i recently re-styled, is raised about a meter off the ground and has frogs and newts in it with the odd toad coming to visit. i was just wondering will it be ok for little froggies to get in and out of it. there is a kinda "rocky beach" at one side where they can get out of the water but they have always just left and now i have noticed a lot more frogs coming back to the pond and i have always just picked them up and put them in but im worried about the newts. a fall from my pond could kill them and they wouldnt be able to get back in. is there anything i can do other than picking them up and putting them in? maybee some tiny stairs?:lol2:

how do you people with raised ponds do it?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

hmmmmm
interesting question
have you thought about some kind of floating landing thing? maybe something like textured bark so they could climb out, you could partially sink one end so they could climb out when they want to.
maybe something along the lines of that which people use to stop hedgehogs drowning...... im out of ideas though maybe someone else could help.


----------

